
Show HN: Tell us your best registered domain names that no one knows about - ges
http://friendsdomains.com
======
coderdude
Neat - but I didn't expect it to tweet my entry. I really wish you had
mentioned that. Out of nowhere it looks like I'm spamming my friends with some
domain I own.

~~~
e1ven
Appreciate it. I'll avoid the site. This is one reason I seldom log in with
Twitter/Facebook.

I just don't trust apps, and this is a good reason not to. Even if they
authors try to make it "Not Spammy" I don't trust their implementation, and
the incentives are in the wrong place.

Thanks but no Thanks.

~~~
shapiro
We really did try to make it not-spammy. You have an option to tweet when you
list a domain name that you own. Or you can comment on other people's domains
using twitter. Also we're expecting most of our traffic to come from twitter,
so they will know exactly what's getting tweeted.

------
Bostwick
I was going to post a domain, but when it made me authorize with Twitter, I
stopped.

I don't understand why you need identity for this project and why that
identity is limited to Twitter. I think participation would increase if
anonymous entries were allowed.

~~~
ges
The idea really is to allow you sharing your stories with people you can have
access to. I think the fun part of it is to see who owns what. And Twitter
allows you to eventually get in touch with the person if you have any interest
in the domain name or just want to randomly comment on it.

~~~
anigbrowl
Ges, people don't need you to do that. They can just tweet 'anyone interested
in buying hotdomain.com from me?' What you're doing here is trying to insert
yourself as a domain marketing service, and while your intentions are surely
decent your presentation comes off as crooked.

~~~
shapiro
We are not a domain marketing service. We are a social game that lets people
get a little more insight into their friends and colleagues from the internet
community by seeing which domains they've registered.

------
marquis
Interesting read. The Load More button fails on Chrome/Mac: it shows the
entries I've already read, can scroll down for more but then it just keeps
repeating itself.

~~~
WiseWeasel
Same on iPad.

------
shapiro
Think of it like "texts from last night" for domain names. Our friends have
great domain names like beerify.me, nerdharder.net, and unfriend.ly. We let
you share the projects you were passionate about to get a domain for, but
didn't end up doing anything with. This way you can at least get credit for
being clever, and maybe even find a collaborator.

~~~
taskstrike
Congrats on getting on the front page of HN -Ray

~~~
shapiro
Thanks Ray!!!

------
Doches
Site completely fails to load without Javascript, and only does a half-assed
job of loading with JS enabled. No graceful degradation at all.

~~~
mikejarema
I'm curious, do you browse exclusively with JS disabled (if so, why)?

Or did you just try it for testing purposes?

~~~
Doches
Yeah, I browse the web without JS and whitelist sites I use frequently. I
wouldn't have commented if your site loaded fine with JS turned on, but even
allowing local JS it still renders really badly (Chrome/ OS X). From error
messages it looks like your scripts really don't like it if they can't load
resources from Facebook and Twitter.

And Twitter/Facebook (especially Facebook) are the _reason_ I browse the web
without JS.

~~~
ges
Yes that's a product choice we made. All the UI is designed around javascript,
all the nav is done through ajax.

~~~
Doches
That's not a product choice, that's a mistake.

------
localhost3000
posted a domain but i don't see it in the list? :(

edit: the timestamp on my entry on <http://friendsdomains.com/istanb4u> says
'3 hours ago' but i just posted it...double sad face

~~~
bearwithclaws
same thing happened to me when I posted my second domain:
<http://friendsdomains.com/bearwithclaws>

------
instakill
JS giving me unresponsive script error in FF.

------
rokhayakebe
I'll post mine here : publesh.com, priceround.com, 3lawyers.com, and today
readso.com.

Edit: Also if you really do some digging you can find 5 letter domains that
are great for branding.

------
genwin
I enjoyed reading the entries. When I keep choosing "Load More" I eventually
get nothing but repeats. I can scroll up and see the same entries.

------
mikezupan
I use to have something up but have taken it down.. need to get it up with a
tumble blog or something but womencantdrive.com

Not the best just the funniest.

~~~
ges
Hilarious!

------
AznHisoka
I used to own gotacrush.com, before I sold it. Bought it for a couple hundred.
Not sure if that was a bargain.

------
zengr
Chrome is the new IE. Cannot use this site on Firefox 13 and and IE
(expected).

------
WayneDB
I don't have a twitter account. Any other way to signup?

~~~
ges
Not for now unfortunately, we are still experimenting.

------
ygmelnikova
Blatant link bait or am I missing something?

